# cichlid tank idea



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm thinking of starting up a cichlid tank with African lake Malawi Peacocks. Well from the research so far that Ive found its about 50/50 that you can keep them together or that theres way to much dominance between them all. I was wondering if anybody has had any experience with them


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

2 ways to go 'bachelor tank' or species tank. All males of any kind with no females of any kind or most likely 1 or 2 males (depends on tank size) and the rest female, all the same kind so you know what the fry are. Male peacocks hold territory and drive off rivals, females hang in a group. 

Most every peacock can interbreed, so males see all peacocks as rivals unless there are no girls around.


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

ok that would make sense thanks emc


----------



## Mbuna Keeper (Dec 24, 2010)

How big is tank?

You could always throw some Yellow labs in there too, from my experiance they don't really bother the peacocks and vice versa, and the color diffrentiation between the bright yellow labs and the red / orange / blue peacocks is stunning.

Also, if you do go for male Peaocks, don't get 2 of the same or similar color, which is why I suggested some labs to fill the tank up with.


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

yea i know im restarting my old post but i kinda forgot that it is a 75g tank that im looking at setting up as my cichlid tank


----------



## chiclidsabound (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a 110 with mixed Africans, mostly peacocks, one Lake Victorian cichlid, one yellow lab, one blue dolphin, and a bunch of red empress plus a frontosa. Also have a few Malawi. They can be mixed just be careful.


----------

